# Could she be...?



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought a 14week old female rat from the pet store. I know I shouldn't but I couldn't resist! She's so beautiful! But when I tried picking her up she was really skittish nipping and moving away and squeaking really loud.. She squeaks when anyone touches her tummy, and I can see her nipples. I'm not sure but I have a feeling she could be, she was the only female in her cage at the pet store and I bought her because she looked lonely. Lol I'm a sucker for cuties. 
So I'm just wondering, could there be a possibility? also, they said they seperate litters at 5-6weeks old.


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pregnancy only lasts for 21-23 days, so If she was separated from her brothers at 5-6 weeks and is now 14 weeks I wouldn't think she is. Then again if you got her from a pet store they could lie about her age and when they separated them so it's still possible. Just monitor her weight over the next few days if you're concerned (and if you have scales) and keep and eye on her behavior and size, she could just be nervous and not well handled. There is also the possibility it could be something else all together. One of my girls had a phantom pregnancy and she would squeak every time i touched her tummy, for awhile I thought she was pregnant even though I knew It was impossible .

Fingers crossed she's not, it can be a real challenge finding homes.

Oh and also do you have a friend for her? Not minding if you don't yet or want to wait till you know your girls ok, better she's alone in a nice home then alone in pet store .


----------



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have a friend for her as of yet, I have 4 males but I don't want to put her in with them.. I need a bigger cage to get her a friend to go in there with her, but I don't know, I don't think she is, and I hope she's not. But She is quite aggressive until she's calmed down, thanks for the advice.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

You should just spay her, then she can live and free range with the males, there would be no worries of accidental litters of your own, and it would prevent mammary tumors and uterine cancers, infections, etc.


----------



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

I will be getting her spay when she gets older.


----------

